# Medical Billing Supervisor Myrtle Beach SC



## lscott (Sep 13, 2013)

Billing Supervisor needed for large, busy medical practice located in Myrtle Beach SC.  This person will be responsible for supervising staff and managing the daily operations of the Billing Department.  This position requires effective communication with other department and physicians.  Qualified applicant must have experience and expertise in the following areas:  CPT, ICD-9, HPCS, and ICD-10 coding; advanced medical billing and claims processes; accounts receivable management; advanced use of electronic claims processing and remittance posting; generating and creating reports using Microsoft Excel; Meaningful Use, PQRS, and eRx requirements and reporting; electronic health records. An Associates degree in Accounting or Medical/Billing Coding OR a coding certification from AHIMA or AAPC is preferred.  Qualified applicants only to apply.  Please submit resumes to 843-449-0690.  DO NOT EMAIL RESUMES


----------

